# Pussycat Dolls



## as_cute_as_pie (Jun 19, 2006)

omg just watched them live and im shocked at how BAD it was, they have such flat voices


----------



## Wattage (Jun 19, 2006)

I know!! It's like a reincarnation of the Spice Girls... only slightly more skankified! Eek!!


----------



## Juneplum (Jun 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wattage* 
_..only slightly more skankified!_

 

ha ha ha hahah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  "skankified"


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wattage* 
_I know!! It's like a reincarnation of the Spice Girls... only slightly more skankified! Eek!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





  That reminds me of something The Ladies Man (Tim Meadows) from Saturday Night Live would say!


----------



## aziajs (Jun 19, 2006)

I have only seen them sing "live" on tv.  I think the three that actually sing sounded alright but Nicole, the lead, has gotten so lazy during the performances she seems to half-ass everything.


----------



## janelle811 (Jun 21, 2006)

hahaha, their songs actually make me laugh b/c they're so pathetic!


----------



## TRES TEAL (Jun 23, 2006)

i think the girls are very pretty, i wouldnt wear the things they do tho, and their music sucks.


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Jun 23, 2006)

oh no 2 of the girls r really hideous lol ones the one with red hair and thers another one but she doesnt really have a defining feature lol


----------



## valley (Jun 27, 2006)

I totally agree!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wattage* 
_I know!! It's like a reincarnation of the Spice Girls... only slightly more skankified! Eek!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## super exotic (Jun 27, 2006)

I'd think that nicole would have a really good voice because she was one of the winners of POPSTAR (the girl version of making the band) they had a group called eden's crush but i don't recall them ever making it big


----------



## lush (Jul 5, 2006)

yeah singing wise they're aren't too good

but they're hot
i love the dance moves and their clothes


----------



## SimplyStunning (Jul 6, 2006)

I like their dance moves and their clothes too, some of their songs are kinda catchy.


----------



## Lalli (Jul 6, 2006)

i think we can mainly only here nicole singing, they dance good thou


----------



## mzcelaneous (Jul 14, 2006)

Although Nicole is a total hottie, I strongly dislike them. One reason is because I liked "Don't cha" when the original singer who performed it. PCD's strongly "pop"-ularized it and I'm not a big fan of pop.


----------



## petitsinge (Aug 3, 2006)

theyre going to have a new reality show choosing a 7th member of pcd - lol!

http://www.eonline.com/News/Items/0,...00.html?fdnews


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 4, 2006)

7?! six is too many as it is.. and i dont even know what any of the other girls look like b/c theyre so shadowed in the videos. lol! theyre all pretty sexy ladies... but yeah, theyre just newer versions of the spice girls


----------



## dollbabybex (Aug 4, 2006)

hmm i like them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




who cares about singing live
its all about performance

britney cant sing for shit

but she puts on one hell of a show...


----------



## dollbabybex (Aug 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *queenofdisaster* 
_7?! six is too many as it is.. and i dont even know what any of the other girls look like b/c theyre so shadowed in the videos. lol! theyre all pretty sexy ladies... but yeah, theyre just newer versions of the spice girls_

 
i think its cos nicole is planning on leaving...

theyll still have six


----------



## Raerae (Aug 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dollbabybex* 
_i think its cos nicole is planning on leaving...

theyll still have six 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
She's the only one who sings anyways!  I dont think i've ever heard one of the other girls sing one single word!

I like the buttons song with snoop heh


----------



## mzcelaneous (Aug 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dollbabybex* 
_i think its cos nicole is planning on leaving...

theyll still have six 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yea, I heard about that too. She's going solo...not like it mattered. I downloaded her song "Steam" and I really couldn't differentiate between PCD and Nicole by herself :shrug:

I've read that PCD might have some part in the cosmetics industry too.
"Interscope also negotiated a deal with Estée Lauder for a Pussycat Dolls line of cosmetics under the Stila brand."


----------



## Nolee (Aug 14, 2006)

i know!! i saw them in their live performance on the View the other day, and oh boy, how on earth would anyone give them a record deal?!!!
esp Nicole, who supposed to be the lead singer(and the best voice in the group) she was horrible, no like realllly horrible, i thought i was listening to a talent show auditioning when i first heard her!


----------



## Felicia27 (Aug 30, 2006)

did she looks as pretty in person? i have a major girl crush on her lol.


----------

